# Good prices on past season jackets?



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Lots of places to look at:

Dogfunk.com
Whiskeymilitia.com
Evo.com
backcountry.com
the-house.com

etc, etc.

Just google the jacket you want and lots of options come up.
I'm impressed with the-house.com They sent me a new high back for my piece of shit NX2-AT Flow bindings after it broke and I couldn't get Flow to even respond. Different experiences for everybody I guess.

Jason


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Evo.com has some pretty low prices right now. They just had an additional 20% off Memorial Day sale, I would think they might do the same for 4th of July if you can wait. I got a Bonfire Mt Hood 3L jacket for under $100.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks, better to do this early then later  

And West good to see that The House took care of you.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I love The House. 'course, they're 30 minutes from MY house.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> With the late snow we had last year and me being a little slow getting my bindings I did not have any jackets yet so I'm sure some good sales are going on but what are some legit sites? I think I remember some were not too impressed with the House board shop?


If you are interested, I have a couple of brand-new jackets that I am letting go - 1 Homeschool Dangermare in black (brand new with tags) and 1 Airblaster Big Mountain jacket in orange (unworn dealer sample, but no tags).
Picked those up on a trip when my luggage got lost/delayed, but then turned up in time for riding.

Will match/beat any prices you can find online for these. PM me if interested.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Departmentofgoods


----------



## SHREDallDAY (May 7, 2013)

Departmentofgoods.com is the greatest. I got my burton ak 3L freebird for $270.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dogfunk.com :thumbsup: This time of year you can find previous season stuff dirt cheap...outerwear, boards, bindings. I usually do most of my shopping around spring for previous years stuff. Save some serious dough that way.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Also check out ebay, craigslist


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

02 gear shop has some good deals right now.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been finding some really great deals on GearTrade.

Sierra Trading Post is also a favorite. You can get amazing deals if you sign up for their DealFlyer emails or friend them on Facebook.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

lol almost time again and I still don't have my jacket yet  let alone my base layers.. stuff that goes on sale is never in my size.. it's mostly L and XL..


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

check out oakleyvault.com they are having a 60% off sale and you can get a pretty nice jacket for cheap.

** I have their Great Ascent jacket and love it (and they have it in L or XL)


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

lol large is sold out now but that's a nice deal!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

How do those Oakley jackets fit? I'm an XL by their size chart, but since it's just a shell I'm wondering how well it'd layer...?


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> How do those Oakley jackets fit? I'm an XL by their size chart, but since it's just a shell I'm wondering how well it'd layer...?


i just copped a jacket and a shell from the vault. the motility jacket is long and narrow.....almost two tight around my upper thighs. looks dope though 

the great ascent shell fits me perfect. it comes down just to the bottom of my butt and is just the right width at the bottom.

both jackets fit my chest and shoulders, and arms really well with the motility being a slight bit smaller....maybe due to the insulation. they are both medium and i'm 5'8" ~180lbs with a slender/muscular build.

hope this helps....keep in mind that if you buy from the oakley vault you can't return anything.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

vodkaboarder said:


> hope this helps....keep in mind that if you buy from the oakley vault you can't return anything.


I've got an Oakley Vault store near me, and I have definitely returned items I bought on the Vault website to the Vault store near my house. However, I'm unsure if you can return them to the website itself (via mail) or to a non-Vault Oakley store.


----------

